# Serger uses??



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

My mother in law has a friend who has a like new, (used twice), serger she is wanting $35.00 for because she is getting married and selling lots of stuff. I am not sure what brand it is yet. But, my question is.........what do you use the serger for? I sew alot, but never have had a serger. Why are they so great, and what do you do with them? Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh gosh I couldn't live without my serger! I make a pants pattern I love, they're a one seam baggy pant, other than the darts in front and the hems, I just whip them up on the serger.

Bathrobes, fleece? Completely done on the serger.

Home decor? I wouldn't consider it without a serger.

Rolled hems are awesome!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Rolled hem to finish napkins, tablecloths, and ruffles on curtains

Edge finish hems and then turn under and top stitch for woven and knit garments, table cloths, tote bags, etc.

Edge finish garment fabrics before construction. Essential for fabrics that fray easily. (Pants, skirts, shirts, dresses. jackets, facings.

Edge finish during construction - patch pockets prior to turning under and top stitching in place, pocket flaps

Seam finish during construction - side pockets, all pj seams, necktie seams, T top seams, swinsuit seams

Some decorative finishes - frame for beaded and embellished panel on a tote. Used 6-strand embroidery floss in upper looper, regular thread in needle and lower looper. Takes some testing to adjust stitch width and tension, and floss has to be wound on an empty spool or cone. But looks nice. The floss is inexpensive, and a hank made about 45" of edging. I probably have the settings I used in my "recipe" file. After edging the panel, I top stitched it (next to the serged edge) to attach to the tote. 

A friend serges a hem finish on her gorgette evening skirts.

Differential feed is great for gathering - or for the ripple lettucing effect.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

WOW!! I didn't know!!!! The gathering, the rolled hems, decorative, the ruffler, all sound awesome, now you all got me excited!!!!!!! I've got to check into this a lot closer!!!!!!!! Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

For $35 I doubt you'll go wrong.


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

Dandish said:


> For $35 I doubt you'll go wrong.


Exactly.
And if you hate it, you could probably sell it for more.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Well if you hate it let me know. I've been hoping to get one!

PQ


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I love mine and use it as much as I do my sewing machine. Makes such nice finished seams. Especially good if you have "ravely material" but makes everything look professionally finished on the inside. I love it to gather skirts on little girls dresses.


----------

